
Americans sit too much. Standing desks aren’t going to fix the problem - trashymctrash
https://www.vox.com/2018/11/20/18102913/standing-desk-health-exercise
======
informatimago
Smartphones and perhaps tablets, ie. mobile computers would have been the
solution, but no. We’re just lazy bodies.

